# Panel van with 2 fixed beds



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there such a thing?

Any manufacturers do a PVC with fixed rear bed and a pull down/drop down bed up front?

Or a 4 berth apart from autocruise quartet 
Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yep here's a picture


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Andy. Got what I deserved there.

Some space in it


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Only I you do a conversion yourself. But even with a lwb you will be short of space
Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 

OK everyone! a private joke. Please contribute serious answers :wink:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Globecar Globescout Vario:
http://www.globecarmotorhomes.co/the-range/globescout-vario.html


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

£43k cough splutter. Twelve years ago I bought 6 houses for the princley sum of £56k.
A high roof lwb home conversion looks like a good answer.
Davep


----------

